# New Remote shown with TiVo Shanan



## Andyw2100 (Oct 10, 2004)

OK, I was bored. So I decided to watch the TiVo Shanan things that came with my Dual Tuner before deleting them. And at the beginning of the second one--the one about playing with live TV-- I noticed a cool looking redesigned TiVo remote. Perhaps it is the remote for the Series Three TiVo. 

Just thought I'd mention it, in case anyone else wanted to check it out.
Andy W.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yep, that's the backlit remote they had at CES for the Series3.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Where are the pictures???


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I just looked at video #2 that came with my 540 and it was the old remote. 










Anybody have a DT that's willing to grab a screen capture?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Wait.

Back up.

The new DTs come with videos of Shannan already on them??


----------



## Andyw2100 (Oct 10, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Wait.
> 
> Back up.
> 
> The new DTs come with videos of Shannan already on them??


Yes, they do. Is this surprising?

A new 540 series unit that I helped my parents set up, bought just before March 15 also had TiVo Shanan clips on it, although they were at least slightly different than the clips on the DT. (The DT clips included pictures of an actual DT box.)
Andy


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, TiVo started doing this a while back. There are six or so videos pre-loaded at the factory which walk the new users through some of the features.

A great idea really - people don't generally read manuals, but they'll watch short little videos which cover the main features.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Andyw2100 said:


> Turtleboy said:
> 
> 
> > Wait.
> ...


The free refurb that I got in March had the videos, but my new DT TiVo didn't have them at all.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Wait.
> 
> Back up.
> 
> The new DTs come with videos of Shannan already on them??


/me sits back to watch hordes of TiVoShanan's fans stampeding to buy a DT....



Jan


----------



## narnia777 (Jan 12, 2003)

My DT had them I didn't notice the new remote, have since deleted them. 

When I tried to transfer the videos to my pc and played the .tivo files they wouldn't play right, copy protected? they would have a skipping in both video and audio. Other programs would work fine.

jim


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

narnia777 said:


> Other programs would work fine.


Strange. 

My ones from my (stolen  ) 540 were recorded at best quality (544x480) and played just fine. Have you ever tried playing anything at that resolution on your PC before? Some people seem to have codec issues only at specific quality levels. Note: 544x480 is Best from satellite if using S-Video. Not sure you can get that high from a S-Video using cable.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Rather than pre-loaded with videos with Shanan, the boxes should come pre-loaded with a chance to "win a date with TiVoShanan".


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

greg_burns said:


> I just looked at video #2 that came with my 540 and it was the old remote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see a remote control in that picture.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> /me sits back to watch hordes of TiVoShanan's fans stampeding to buy a DT....
> 
> 
> 
> Jan


Just FYI, there's a Product Watch video about... Product Watch... that stars TiVoShanan as well.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

I can't get a screen grab, but here's the next best thing: a digital picture.


----------



## bedelman (Feb 26, 2001)

Two hour-glass shapes next to each other -- and I'm not referring to the TiVo guy either


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Some remote!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

If it really is the Series 3 remote, then yes, it's really nice. Much better than the current peanut, IMHO. They smartly put the select button where it belongs, and also altered the shape of it slightly so one end is a little thicker/fatter than the other.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes, that's the same S3 remote I posted photos of back in January, from CES.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Can I ask if the S3 remorte has a List (Now Playing) button? I've has Sony TiVo's and then DirecTV TiVo's and have always had this button.

That was until now when I bought the latest S2DT - no list button. I feel like someones chopped an arm off. Fortunalyely my DirecTiVo remotes operate the S2DT so I have been able to reid myself of the one that came with my new TiVo.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

nhaigh said:


> Can I ask if the S3 remorte has a List (Now Playing) button?


No, it does not.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

megazone said:


> No, it does not.


I still don't understand that. Now Playing must be the most frequently accessed menu option. Sony and DirecTV recognise it but TiVo don't!!!! Here's hoping the DirecTV remotes will drive the S3 as well!!!!!!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

nhaigh said:


> I still don't understand that. Now Playing must be the most frequently accessed menu option. Sony and DirecTV recognise it but TiVo don't!!!! Here's hoping the DirecTV remotes will drive the S3 as well!!!!!!


What's the big deal?

If you're not already at the main menu (TiVo Central / DirecTV Central), just hit the MENU key twice to get to the Now Playing List. If you're already at the main menu, just hit MENU key once. (The MENU key = 'TiVo' or 'DirecTV' key, according to your remote manufacturer.)

See? Only two key clicks and you're at your Now Playing List.

P.S. If you do this as often as most people, you may even burn a few extra calories a day!


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Otherwise you'd bypass the "star" ad, which tivo is getting money for.

-Mike


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

marrone said:


> Otherwise you'd bypass the "star" ad, which tivo is getting money for.


It isn't like they get anything just because you surf past it on the way to Now Playing.

I suppose some people might notice it and decide to watch one they'd otherwise miss, but I doubt it is a major issue.

I've never had any problems with TiVo+TiVo to get to Now Playing. I use the various shortcuts to get around all the time.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

nhaigh said:


> Here's hoping the DirecTV remotes will drive the S3 as well!!!!!!


I doubt it - notice the S3 has additional buttons to control new functionality. So you wouldn't be able to access those with the DTV remote. Other functions might still work.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

However it may work the other way around. i.e. the S3 remote should be capable of controlling the DTiVo.

Dan


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

megazone said:


> I've never had any problems with TiVo+TiVo to get to Now Playing. I use the various shortcuts to get around all the time.


I know its a small thing but having had the button for the past six odd years and now to have lost it, it's a tough habit to break. Feels like a step backwards.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

nhaigh said:


> I know its a small thing but having had the button for the past six odd years and now to have lost it, it's a tough habit to break. Feels like a step backwards.


I agree; the removal of the list button is an oversight and somewhat short-sighted.

Why would they actively remove it?

Of course, the new DT is somewhat of a QD implementation.

QD = Quick and Dirty


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

megazone said:


> I doubt it - notice the S3 has additional buttons to control new functionality. So you wouldn't be able to access those with the DTV remote. Other functions might still work.


What extra buttons? Aspect is the only button "new" for Series 2 users and that button is already on the HR10-250 remotes, so I see no reason a Series 3 remote couldn't be used to control any DirecTivo box.

I'll bet that an HR10-250 remote could be used to control a Series 3 and that any Tivo remote would handle any Series 3 function except for "Aspect".


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

drew2k said:


> What's the big deal?
> 
> If you're not already at the main menu (TiVo Central / DirecTV Central), just hit the MENU key twice to get to the Now Playing List. If you're already at the main menu, just hit MENU key once. (The MENU key = 'TiVo' or 'DirecTV' key, according to your remote manufacturer.)
> 
> ...


The "big deal" is that it is annoying and slow compared to having a "now playing" button on the remote. Sure, you can hit the TiVo button twice, but in reality that does not work like a Now Playing button works. In reality, you actually have to hit the TiVo button once, and then wait patiently for the screen to display the TiVo Central menu (this actually takes a second or two), and then hit the TiVo button again. If you simply hit the TiVo button twice in rapid succession, it doesn't work. It's not like you can just hit the TiVo button twice and expect it to work. It doesn't. So it is in no way a replacement for having an actual Now Playing button. If you've gotten used to having one you'd understand this; if you never have then it's useless trying to tell us otherwise since you have no idea what you have been missing.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Can't believe people actually use the OEM remote. With the amount of equipment typical to many HT surely people have graduated to universal remotes of some sort a long time ago? I couldn't imagine using OEM remotes except during the "learning" stage for some universal remotes having 6+ devices in my HT.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Can't believe people actually use the OEM remote. With the amount of equipment typical to many HT surely people have graduated to universal remotes of some sort a long time ago? I couldn't imagine using OEM remotes except during the "learning" stage for some universal remotes having 6+ devices in my HT.


I dropped my universal for the TiVo remote. I like the peanut better, and it controls the power for my TV & Receiver, and my receiver's volume, plus the TiVo. And since my TiVo is my DVD player (DVR-810H), it does that too. What else do I need to control? ;-)


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> I agree; the removal of the list button is an oversight and somewhat short-sighted.
> 
> Why would they actively remove it?


They didn't remove it, TiVo remotes have *never* had it, all the way back to the initial Series1 peanut.

'List' was something Sony added to their remote, which was unique to their units and nothing like the peanut. And it is on some (maybe all) DirecTV remotes.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

dmdeane said:


> In reality, you actually have to hit the TiVo button once, and then wait patiently for the screen to display the TiVo Central menu (this actually takes a second or two), and then hit the TiVo button again. If you simply hit the TiVo button twice in rapid succession, it doesn't work. It's not like you can just hit the TiVo button twice and expect it to work. It doesn't.


I thnk it depends on the TiVo - the 5xx units are slower. My 2xx Pioneer is snappy and I can pretty much just press it twice, there isn't a real noticable wait.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

megazone said:


> I dropped my universal for the TiVo remote. I like the peanut better, and it controls the power for my TV & Receiver, and my receiver's volume, plus the TiVo. And since my TiVo is my DVD player (DVR-810H), it does that too. What else do I need to control? ;-)


 In my case I have all in 1 location:
HDTV
A/V Receiver for both video and audio switching into the HDTV
Cable company HD DVR (Motorola DCT6416) --> Hopefully to be replaced by Tivo S3 but probably at first living in conjuction with a Tivo S3
OTA ATSC tuner
ReplayTV
DVD player
X-box

There has to be simple 1-button macros (with discrete on/off codes) for everything or the wife and kids would never be able to figure out how to switch from 1 device to another. Even after setting all that up they are still intimidated, but at least I made things easier on myself.


----------

